# "LifeSource Bits" in Blue Buffalo?



## May (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi all -- I'm considering adding Blue Buffalo Freedom Grain-Free Adult Indoor Fish Recipe to my hedgie's mix -- (32% protein, 14% fat, 7% fiber), but I'm concerned about the "LifeSource Bits" in the food. What vitamins/minerals are even in these "bits"? For those that feed Blue Buffalo, do you pick them out or let your hedgies eat them?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I have had 3 hedgies and none of them will eat them. 
I think they are too hard for them to chew. I try to pick them out. 
I have friends with cats and their cats won't eat them either!


----------



## Askeptosaurus (Nov 10, 2015)

I've had hedgehogs that eat them. No problems to report.


----------



## HedgieloveHershey (Apr 15, 2020)

I've heard of lots of problems with this mix, but it works for some so if you want to try it that's perfectly okay. Personally, I use Blue Wilderness Chicken for Kitten and it works GREAT. My Hershey absolutely loves it. Good levels of protein, recommended to me by my breeder who's been breeding for 11 years. (yep, very experienced breeder. Still selling at otsegohedgehogs.com definitely check her out if you want a happy and healthy hedgie! Anyways here's the food I use https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0084FNPDC/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza
it lasts a VERY long time  hope this helps!


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

I use the Indoor Grain Free Adult Cat BLue Buffalo and my hedgie refuses to eat the pieces but she loves everything else


----------



## HedgieloveHershey (Apr 15, 2020)

I have a question about food. I give my hedgie the food I mentioned above, and she absolutely LOVES it, she's scared of me still but will eat that food right out of my hand, which says a lot. But she eats the food in her bowl and leaves most of the mealworms. Is this bad? Does she need the mealworms? I'd rather not have to buy crickets or other insects since I have a giant container of mealworms already and crickets are..gross. Sorry crickets, it's true. Anyways any advice? Thanks guys!
Forgot to mention: the mealworms are freeze-dried. Before I get any negativity about this, the breeder I got my hedgehog from has been breeding for 11 years. She gave me the mealworms and said freeze-dried is absolutely fine.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

HedgieloveHershey said:


> I have a question about food. I give my hedgie the food I mentioned above, and she absolutely LOVES it, she's scared of me still but will eat that food right out of my hand, which says a lot. But she eats the food in her bowl and leaves most of the mealworms. Is this bad? Does she need the mealworms? I'd rather not have to buy crickets or other insects since I have a giant container of mealworms already and crickets are..gross. Sorry crickets, it's true. Anyways any advice? Thanks guys!
> Forgot to mention: the mealworms are freeze-dried. Before I get any negativity about this, the breeder I got my hedgehog from has been breeding for 11 years. She gave me the mealworms and said freeze-dried is absolutely fine.


Freeze dried are terrible for a staple insect! Okay as treats but not as their only and main insect. Sorry but its true! Just because a breeder has been breeding for 11 years doesn't make them good!

Anyway freeze dried mealworms has no nutrition, dried insects can cause blockages if you give them too many (and by the sounds you give them a lot)

If you want to use mealworms then use live mealworms only. Their nutrition still isnt great but its still not as bad.

Hedgehogs should have a mix of 5 different insects, all should be live or brought live, gut loaded then frozen in your freezer to kill them (this is NOT the same as freeze dried because you are literally just freezing them not drying them!) - I always change the container to a smaller one once they are dead to take up less room. Holly wont eat them live because they move too much!

There are other insects like roaches, claciworms, locusts, isopods that you can use you dont HAVE to use crickets! Theres plenty other insect options out there you can pick from.


----------



## ChloëMali (Mar 25, 2020)

This is a good article to read on bugs for hedgies: https://heavenlyhedgies.com/hedgehog-insects/ 
Other than that, I second what Ria has said. &#128578;


----------



## HedgieloveHershey (Apr 15, 2020)

Ok, thanks so much guys. I actually don't feed her a lot of mealworms, but you guys were helpful! I feel so bad now  at least it's only been a week since i got my hedgie...you guys made me feel so bad but I guess I needed to hear that. Thanks guys


----------



## ChloëMali (Mar 25, 2020)

Don't feel bad, I made the exact same mistakes when I got my hedgie. There's not a lot of information on hedgies readily available, and so we have to learn as we go! So don't feel bad, we're here to help you learn. 🙂


----------



## HedgieloveHershey (Apr 15, 2020)

ChloëMali said:


> Don't feel bad, I made the exact same mistakes when I got my hedgie. There's not a lot of information on hedgies readily available, and so we have to learn as we go! So don't feel bad, we're here to help you learn. &#128578;


Thank you!:grin: You're so nice: )


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

HedgieloveHershey said:


> Ok, thanks so much guys. I actually don't feed her a lot of mealworms, but you guys were helpful! I feel so bad now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry!
The way I read it, seemed like you was feeding a lot of mealworms! 
I seriously didn't mean to make you feel bad!

If it makes you feel better I was told hedgehogs don't need insects at all and came on here and basically got told that insects are vital to their diet! 
And it was my breeder who has been doing it for 10 years who told me that - that's why I pointed out that just because a breeder has years experience doesn't mean they are always right.

I feel so mean! I'm really bad at wording things sometimes, so that probably didn't help at all!


----------



## HedgieloveHershey (Apr 15, 2020)

No, it's ok Ria! You were only trying to help  Thanks everyone! And Ria it's ok I don't think you're mean!


----------

